# Problemi aggiornando PyQt all'ultima versione stabile

## fbcyborg

Di recente ho dato un 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 e ad un tratto mi sono trovato di fronte a questo errore che non riesco a correggere... 

```
make[1]: *** [sipqtQStringList.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

sip/qt/qstring.sip: In function 'PyObject* slot_QString___getitem__(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/qt/qstring.sip:753: error: cannot convert 'ssize_t*' to 'int*' for argument '3' to 'int PySlice_GetIndicesEx(PySliceObject*, int, int*, int*, int*, int*)'

make[1]: *** [sipqtQString.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/PyQt-3.14.1-r2/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-3.14.1/qt'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.14.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  PyQt-3.14.1-r2.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

```

Ho trovato qualcosa di simile nella mailing list di gentoo, ma non risolve il mio problema.

Sono su un amd64 ed ho il sistema stabile per quanto riguarda i pacchetti.

----------

## Scen

Ho avuto anch'io questo problema, questo è il relativo bug.

E' dovuto al fatto che la versione 3.14.1-r2 introduce delle patch di compatibilità per Python-2.5, ma se non lo si sta utilizzando evidentemente la compilazione ha dei problemi.

La soluzione è tornare temporaneamente alla 3.14.1-r1 (quindi maschera la -r2)

```

echo '=dev-python/PyQt-3.14.1-r2' >> /etc/portage/package.mask/dev-python

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Bene, ti ringrazio. Quindi per il momento sembra che l'unico modo di andare avanti sia quello di mascherare il pacchetto.

Aspetto che il problema si sia risolto veramente prima di mettere il tag risolto.

----------

## u238

Sono 1 paio di giorni che ci smadonno dietro, ma nn so come risolvere.. maskero il pakketto e basta, oppure c'è 1 modo di risolvere? qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?

Ho lo stesso problema sia sul portatile che sul fisso (entrambi amd64):

```

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fnoing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/inc11R6/include -o sipqtQStringList.o sipqtQStringList.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fnoing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/inc11R6/include -o sipqtQString.o sipqtQString.cpp

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip: In function 'PyObject* slot_QStringList___getitem__(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip:189: error: cannot convert 'ssize_t*' to 'int*' for argument '3' to 'int PySlice_PySliceObject*, int, int*, int*, int*, int*)'

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip: In function 'int slot_QStringList___delitem__(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip:161: error: cannot convert 'ssize_t*' to 'int*' for argument '3' to 'int PySlice_PySliceObject*, int, int*, int*, int*, int*)'

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip: In function 'int slot_QStringList___setitem__(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip:118: error: cannot convert 'ssize_t*' to 'int*' for argument '3' to 'int PySlice_PySliceObject*, int, int*, int*, int*, int*)'

make[1]: *** [sipqtQStringList.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

sip/qt/qstring.sip: In function 'PyObject* slot_QString___getitem__(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/qt/qstring.sip:753: error: cannot convert 'ssize_t*' to 'int*' for argument '3' to 'int PySlice_GetIiceObject*, int, int*, int*, int*, int*)'

make[1]: *** [sipqtQString.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/PyQt-3.14.1-r2/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-3.14.1/qt'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.14.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  PyQt-3.14.1-r2.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

[EDIT]

se può essere utile...:

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-suspend2-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-suspend2-r6 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-34

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Thu, 16 Nov 2006 13:50:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="en it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/opt/overlays/u238-overlay /opt/overlays/xgl-coffee /opt/overlays/xgl-testing"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi aiglx alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam fbcon firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_en linguas_it lirc mad mikmod mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa vorbis wxgtk1 xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

[/EDIT]

----------

## Scen

E' già stato aperto un topic a riguardo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-516494.html

Consiglio ai mods di fare un (e)merge   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## u238

scusate   :Embarassed: 

..ho fatto la ricerca 3 volte lo giuro...  :Neutral: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Consiglio ai mods di fare un (e)merge   

 

Done  :Cool: 

----------

## Gitanovic

l'errore che mi riporta è questo... 

```

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQString.o sipqtQString.cpp

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip: In function 'PyObject* slot_QStringList___getitem__(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip:189: error: cannot convert 'ssize_t*' to 'int*' for argument '3' to 'int PySlice_GetIndicesEx(PySliceObject*, int, int*, int*, int*, int*)'

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip: In function 'int slot_QStringList___delitem__(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip:161: error: cannot convert 'ssize_t*' to 'int*' for argument '3' to 'int PySlice_GetIndicesEx(PySliceObject*, int, int*, int*, int*, int*)'

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip: In function 'int slot_QStringList___setitem__(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/qt/qstringlist.sip:118: error: cannot convert 'ssize_t*' to 'int*' for argument '3' to 'int PySlice_GetIndicesEx(PySliceObject*, int, int*, int*, int*, int*)'

make[1]: *** [sipqtQStringList.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

sip/qt/qstring.sip: In function 'PyObject* slot_QString___getitem__(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sip/qt/qstring.sip:753: error: cannot convert 'ssize_t*' to 'int*' for argument '3' to 'int PySlice_GetIndicesEx(PySliceObject*, int, int*, int*, int*, int*)'

make[1]: *** [sipqtQString.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/PyQt-3.14.1-r2/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-3.14.1/qt'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.14.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  PyQt-3.14.1-r2.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Qualcuno sa perchè si pianta?

Grazie

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Il problema è conosciuto, ci sono anche dei workaround.

Ciao.

----------

## Kernel78

Forse sono solo pignolo ma non è che potresti cambiare il titolo in qualcosa che possa aiutare gli altri da subito a capire l'argomento trattatto ?

Qualcosa tipo "errore compilando PyQt-3.14.1-r2" non sarebbe male

----------

## Scen

Se ne discuteva già in questo topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-516494.html

Consiglio ai mods di mergiare senza pietà  :Wink: 

p.s. Stranamente/sfortunatamente non hanno ancora risolto il problema. se ne parla anche in questo bug su Gentoo Bugzilla.

----------

## gutter

Done  :Wink: 

Grazie per la segnalazione.

----------

## Gitanovic

Grazie, e scusate... non lo avevo letto   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

